# seafoam = dead



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

what the F is going on? 

i hate seafoam.. i put in the 1/3 pint (1/3 bottle) through the break booster, and now when i start the car, it can only rev to 3200 and it seems that the idle is at about 4.5 to 5 thousand ... ?...

its kind of annoying because at such a low rev obviously the car stalls.. so you turn it back on and again it stalls... 

i don't know what to do about it.. my only guess is that maybe its a vacuum leak? 

i am tired of the KA and me having so many problems with it  

this might be a :dumbass: thing to say, but also i replaced the valve cover gasket today, and well the old one leaked pretty bad, so maybe with a fresh seal on valve cover it cant pull enough air into the engine..?.. doubt it..

i am retarded haha.. :fluffy: 

or that its the battery cables.. i need to re-do the positive i suppose because the volt ohm meter reads at 11.4 across the battery and the alt is charging also.. so hmm

insight is nice!

or if you want to come to my house that would be awesome also!

thanks
-slo


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I would think its a vaccum leak. I've got the same problem with my camaro (yes i have a camaro), and i'm in the process of a complete ingnition tune up. Im replacing the spark plugs, cap and rotor, and spark plug wires. Ill have to see if this works for me. Maybe it will work for your KA?


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

i hope so.. now when i start the car it just dies in about 20 seconds..


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Sounds more like a master cylinder leak into the booster and feeding the engine intake.


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

i was thinking, when you use the seafoam, the detergents in it break loose a ton of shat inside your exhaust/block.. so maybe something actually got onto the spark plugs? lol its a dumb idea but what can you do?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wat is seafoam any way? and why did you put it in your brake booster?


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

what seafoam is, have you ever gone to valvoline? its a 3 part system there that runs a detergent through your engine/ exhaust. and what it does it cleans all the bicarbonate that you have from your exhaust (the black on the exhaust tip) it cleans all that out so that your car runs better. you can add it to a ton of places, like in your gas tank, brake/pcv valve, and others and it just cleans it all out.

its a worthy investment 

and the only reason why its in the brake booster is because its a vacuum line that inserts behind the butter fly valve.. thats why..

and the PCV is impossible to find haha


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

With engine warm, slowly pour 1/3 to 1/2 pint through carburetor or throttle body throat. (If vehicle is port injected slowly pour SEA FOAM through direct manifold vacuum line that will feed all cylinders, possible sources are P.C.V. valve or brake booster line.) This will pull SEA FOAM down on top of the pistons and to the back of the intake valves to dissolve carbon. Turn ignition off. Restart engine after 5 minutes. If severe carbon build up is apparent, use more Sea Foam as previously directed. Make sure exhaust is well ventilated when using Sea Foam in these various ways as fumes will be extreme for a short time. 

this is the exert from http://www.seafoamsales.com/motorTuneUpTechGas.htm so my question is did you put this in your master cylinder or the vac line to the booster or directly into the booster thru the hole for the hose. 

Some thing to think about is you may have tosted your o2 sensor or just plain f*cked your engine with this worthy investment it is never a good idea to loosen up the carbon it can easily turn into grinding material for your cylinder walls and valve seats. look to see if any vacume lines were damaged by it or your removing the brake booster


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

hah i think its funny that you all dont think i know what i am doing... i have done this manny a time now, but with the valvoline treatment over the seafoam.. but i took the brake booster vac line off, and you can obviously hear it sucking, and slowly poured the 1/3 pint into the line.. after that was all done. i re-connected the brake booster vac line, let the car sit for 5 min then started it up, all the smoke came pouring out, and then my problems started haha..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

its a possibility its a vaccum leak.. I personally am blocking off every vaccum on the intake manifold, except for the FPR, and brake boostre


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Chuck said:


> its a possibility its a vaccum leak.. I personally am blocking off every vaccum on the intake manifold, except for the FPR, and brake boostre


you just disconnected the vacuums and blocked them off? i wanted to do this but wasnt sure if the car would still run smoothly..so how did you do it?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

im about to.. hah..

heres what you need to do (what i am doing too)

Get new intake manifold gaskets.. never re-use them

get a sheet of steel to make block off plates for the egr

get a plug for the exhaust manifold's egr port

Take off the intake manifold. and find where every vaccum hose is. make sure you record it, or something to make sure you know what went where.. 

k start ripping off vaccum hoses, and take off your egr valve. now is a good time to make a bracket for the block off plate and install it

Do any painting/polishing/porting now and connect your FPR vaccum hose up, as well as your brake booster... 

take all the vaccum hoses away, all brackets/bolts that were holding down hoses.. get rid of them..

clean up any alternating wires that are laying around by hiding them or placing them in a loom..

try to start the car and pray...

thats what im going to do


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

whats the point of doing that? thats how you get alot of air in through your intake..

maybe its just something i would never do


----------

